# Fenix TK35 UE & TK35 L2 - Pictures, Impressions



## gopajti (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello guys, one of the best all around flashlights arrived today, Fenix TK35 L2 and TK35 Ultimate Edition. So I would like to show these flashlights. Let's see how working XM-L2 vs MT-G2 side by side. I hope this post will help for choice.

*Fenix TK35 (Cree XM-L2 U2 CW LED)*

Official,

*Description*

Fenix TK35 is a high-intensity multi-functional flashlight. Using CREE XM-L2 U2 LED, it delivers a max 900-lumen output with two 18650 batteries or four CR123A batteries. Offering 4 brightness levels, strobe and SOS function, dual tail switches, TK35 excels in various outdoor activities, such as exploring, camping, searching, caving and more.

*Features*

- Cree XM-L2 (U2) LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
- Uses four 3V CR123A batteries (Lithium) or two 18650 rechargeable batteries (Li-ion)
- 165mm (Length) x44mm (Diameter) x52mm (Head)
- 275-gram weight (excluding batteries)
- Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
- Reverse polarity protection, to protect from improper battery installation
- Low-voltage warning function, to remind users of low power
- Dual button switch in the tail cap, convenient operation
- Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
- Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
- Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating








*My Impressions (TK35 L2)*

*Pros*

+ Very good build quality as always from Fenix
+ Nice black anodizing without any scratches
+ Aluminium tailcap (not plastic as old first gen TK35 XM-L T6)
+ Nice beam, not visible rings etc. the led is well centered (not 100% perfect but good)
+ I have not seen PWM or other irritating flickering, not hear buzzing sounds etc, all mode OK!
+ Unprotected/flat top batteries support
+ The mode selection switch reaction time is perfect, react immediately
+ Simple UI with well spaced modes
+ Hidden modes (SOS, Strobe)
+ Relative compact size
+ Good throwing capable
+ Good quality holster, lanyard


*Cons*

- The reflector surface is slightly dusty
- Switches plastic parts slightly rattle (inside in the tailcap)


*Fenix TK35 Ultimate Edition (Cree MT-G2 NW LED, 5000K)*

Official,

*Description*

Some boundaries are made to be pushed. Thanks to the revolutionary Cree MT-G2 LED, the TK35 Ultimate Edition produces 1800-lumen maximum output while still keeps the size and power options in tact. Besides the output boost, the neutral white Cree MT-G2 LED also provides better color rendition. The light features dual tail switch system for one hand operation.

*Features*

- Utilizes Cree MT-G2 LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours 
- Uses two 18650 rechargeable batteries (Li-ion) or four 3V 
- CR123A batteries (Lithium) 
- 165mm (Length) × 44mm (Diameter) × 52mm (Head) 
- 265-gram weight (excluding batteries) 
- Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness 
- Reverse polarity protection to protect from improper 
- battery installation 
- Low-voltage warning function to remind users of low power 
- Dual button switch in the tail, convenient operation 
- Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum 
- Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish 
- Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating







*My Impressions (TK35 UE)*


*Pros*

+ Nice packaging, design (box)
+ Very good build quality as always from Fenix
+ Clean reflector, lens
+ Nice black anodizing without any scratches
+ Aluminium tailcap (not plastic as old first gen TK35 XM-L T6)
+ Absolutely perfect beam quality with very nice neutral white tint. The MT-G2 led is really awesome
+ Unprotected/flat top batteries support
+ Well centered LED (not 100% perfect, but close to perfect)
+ I have not seen PWM or other irritating flickering, not hear buzzing sounds etc, all mode OK!
+ The mode selection switch reaction time is perfect, react immediately
+ Well spaced modes (25lm, 250lm, 750lm, 1800lm) with hidden extra modes (SOS, Strobe)
+ Relative compact size
+ Better, more useable beam in short distances, much better than XM-L2 version
+ Good quality holster, lanyard


*Cons*

- Switches plastic parts slightly rattle (inside in the tailcap)


*Other comments*

- If needed, you can use TK35 in candle mode, but only on stable, horizontal surfaces.
- TK35 UE has not perfect flat regulation in 1800 lumen mode, but in real life this is not big problem I think. If need more info about regulation, pls check selfbuilt review.
- I think TK35 would be better with side switches, would be more comfortable to everyday use.
For me: The winner is, TK35 UE and the MT-G2 LED! 


Otherwise, I hope TK61 UE will be available later... I think TK61 huge reflector with 4 (or more) 18650 battery would be perfect combination with MT-G2 LED. _My TK61 thread here_


*What I recommend (batteries, chargers etc.)*

*Protected 18650 li-ion batteries:* Fenix ARB-L2S 3400mAh, Keeppower 2600mAh, 2900mAh (Panasonic NCR18650PF cell), 3400mAh, 3600mAh, Orbtronic cells
*Unprotected 18650 li-ion batteries for advanced users:* Sanyo UR18650FM 2600mAh, Panasonic NCR18650PF 2900mAh, Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh, NCR18650G 3600mAh
*Charger(s):* XTAR WP2 II (2014), XTAR VP1













































XM-L2 U2 with smooth reflector (left) vs huge MT-G2 LED with orange peel ref. (right)









































*more photos coming soon!*


----------



## gopajti (Apr 26, 2014)

*
more beamshot pics coming soon*


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the comparison and pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 26, 2014)

Just what the forum needed,a big thank you for the excellent article.We have as usual new members looking for a decent light and i find this particular range of Fenix good in the throw department and hopefully will give the intentional buyers extra ideas.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 26, 2014)

The TK35UE is a MUST-HAVE light, for 2014


----------



## kj2 (Apr 26, 2014)

gopajti said:


>


Funny, the light-SN shown on the box, relates to a XM-L2 version


----------



## ven (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you for your awesome as always comparison pics,:thumbsup:it looks like a very good all round package from fenix regarding tint,flood/throw ,a useful light to have


----------



## degarb (Apr 26, 2014)

Geez, I want a mtg2 2x18650. But, what is wrong with Fenix? They have forgotten that you need a workday run level at 4k candela. I can, for the mtg2, calculate the candela at an 8 hour setting at 6100. They, again, forgot this setting (as on all their new h.lamps). 4 hours is NOT a workday. Nor is swapping batteries at 4 hours remotely possible for most people. Looks like only a dim 2,000 candela for 13 hours. ... You need 4k candela to see good detail at 6 foot. I struggle do my job at 3k candela lights. 

The L2 offers 5k candela at the 125 lumen level. This light has impressibe throw numbers, which would allow working at lower current levels. That tk35 reflector is impressive with the xml.

The TK series is too heavy, I guess, anyway for me. 3x18650 is out of the question. But, I am impressed that they got their driver to work for a mtg2 with only 7.2 volt nominal.

The color rendering and pics are impressive for the mtg2. However, your eyeball cones are only 15 degrees within the center of your vistion. The rest of your vision is blurry motion vision. If you use your hands or cut out a quarter sized hole and hold it over the hotspot on animated pics above, the hole drops in brightness with the mtg2 illumination. In real life, this is the part that matters more. Still, wow. Keep in mind you would need the 4 hour or less setting on the mtg, just to get respectable throw. But by missing a good, 6k candela at 8 hour, setting, I couldn't use the UE version of light. Sadly.

I am firmly in the 140 to 168 lpw range for all my current gen lights. So the mtg2 amazes me, but I think we can do better. I wonder how far off we are from a neutral Cree at 220 lpw. Over 200 lpw era, is where it make more sense to start buying anything more.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 26, 2014)

degarb said:


> Geez, I want a mtg2 2x18650. But, what is wrong with Fenix? They have forgotten that you need a workday run level at 4k candela. I can, for the mtg2, calculate the candela at an 8 hour setting at 6100. They, again, forgot this setting (as on all their new h.lamps). 4 hours is NOT a workday. Nor is swapping batteries at 4 hours remotely possible for most people. Looks like only a dim 2,000 candela for 13 hours. ... You need 4k candela to see good detail at 6 foot. I struggle do my job at 3k candela lights.
> 
> The L2 offers 5k candela at the 125 lumen level. This light has impressibe throw numbers, which would allow working at lower current levels. That tk35 reflector is impressive with the xml.
> 
> The TK series is too heavy, I guess, anyway for me. 3x18650 is out of the question. But, I am impressed that they got their driver to work for a mtg2 with only 7.2 volt nominal.



Surely you choose the tools for your job and not criticise the tools that do not suit your job.No point me buying an 18v hammer drill when a 12v drill/driver is good enough for my work.


----------



## degarb (Apr 26, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Surely you choose the tools for your job and not criticise the tools that do not suit your job.No point me buying an 18v hammer drill when a 12v drill/driver is good enough for my work.



I see your point. But I have an attachment (literally) to the TK35.

I own a tk35 xml1 u2, for (I think, a year). I do use it. But after about 4 or 5 hours, it does get to heavy and uncomfortable to wear. I haven't attempted to mod it to make it lighter. If the mtg2 had the 8 hour 6100 candela setting, I would be tempted to buy and try. I want designers to make useful lights, not toys.


----------



## 18650 (Apr 26, 2014)

degarb said:


> I see your point. But I have an attachment (literally) to the TK35. I own a tk35 xml1 u2, for (I think, a year). I do use it. But after about 4 or 5 hours, it does get to heavy and uncomfortable to wear. I haven't attempted to mod it to make it lighter. If the mtg2 had the 8 hour 6100 candela setting, I would be tempted to buy and try. *I want designers to make useful lights, not toys.*


 Roger that. This toy is off my list.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 26, 2014)

degarb said:


> I see your point. But I have an attachment (literally) to the TK35.
> 
> I own a tk35 xml1 u2, for (I think, a year). I do use it. But after about 4 or 5 hours, it does get to heavy and uncomfortable to wear. I haven't attempted to mod it to make it lighter. If the mtg2 had the 8 hour 6100 candela setting, I would be tempted to buy and try. I want designers to make useful lights, not toys.



Perhaps the professional users lights sold in trade stores may help and i agree the end user is often left out of the equation which in reality is totally daft.


----------



## Stefano (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello Gopajti great review and nice pictures as always ! :thumbsup:

I have a TK35 mod XM-L2 NW and I'm very interested in this comparison. 
If possible you can take pictures over a longer distance?
Thanks

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Jash (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, this may just make the E50 obsolete in my collection.



And can I just say, it's about time Fenix started producing more o/p reflectored lights.


----------



## InspectHerGadget (Apr 27, 2014)

I just ordered this flashlight from the Fenix store. I cancelled my backorder for the SC-600 Mk2 L2. Nothing wrong with the ZL but I already have a pocket torch as a backup and workshop tool. I wanted something with some real punch but that can still be carried with me easily on my belt.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## regulation (Apr 27, 2014)

Great pictures as usual！ This UE looks like the real car-killer!


----------



## gopajti (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you guys!

Stefano, maybe later, now (in these days) the weather is not ideal (rainy, windy) for outdoor beamshots


----------



## kj75 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you gopajti!! Good shots, good work!:twothumbs


----------



## kj75 (Apr 28, 2014)

gopajti said:


> the weather is not ideal (rainy, windy) for outdoor beamshots



What is your ideal weather? Windy is for me no problem, on clear sky evenings its more foggy..


----------



## gopajti (Apr 28, 2014)

ideal weather for me: no wind, no rain


wind + longer exposure =


----------



## markr6 (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh for the love of...STOP THIS MADNESS! You probably just cost me another $100+ on a flashlight 

Perfect photos as usual. Gotta love neutral white!


----------



## Sekon (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the Great Review,, & Great Photos,,, I believe I am Liking the *TK35 UE *


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2014)

Take some pictures of snow gopajti...........the Eskimos will buy it!!


----------



## degarb (May 1, 2014)

Jash said:


> Well, this may just make the E50 obsolete in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> And can I just say, it's about time Fenix started producing more o/p reflectored lights.



I hate OP lights. If you take a lux meter to the hot spot, it varies wildly. You have to fish around the hotspot, when working, to get the brightest hotspot. All in all, I find it's a more raggedy light distribution than a smooth reflector. I think OP has more a psychological benifit than real; it eliminates minor rings and offers a smooth transition into the halo (which has no real practical value). Though orange peel is probably needed with some emitters, like the mkr, mce, and (perhaps) the mtg2. 



Were I a light maker. I would offer both, smo & op, to maximize sales. You can't really fight perception, with reality.


----------



## kj2 (May 2, 2014)

Received my review-sample today


----------



## kj75 (May 2, 2014)

:twothumbs Waiting for the dark....


----------



## Bass (May 2, 2014)

Fantastic outdoor beam shots and GIFs :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (May 2, 2014)

kj75 said:


> :twothumbs Waiting for the dark....







Beam is really pleasant to the eyes. Light doesn't reach far, but catches a wide-view. Color-rendering is good with this light/led 

Photo taken with my Nexus 4 btw


----------



## caddylover (May 3, 2014)

nice!!!!


----------



## ven (May 3, 2014)

WOW kj2,thats some front garden........how big is your back yard??? :laughing:

It looks like a good general use light to me


----------



## UnderPar (May 3, 2014)

The UE is an awesome light. Planning mode again!!


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2014)

ven said:


> WOW kj2,thats some front garden........how big is your back yard??? :laughing:
> 
> It looks like a good general use light to me


No no, not my front or backyard  -was at the back of a storage-company nearby.
The TK35UE is indeed a overall light. Gives a wall of light in front of you and a good wide view.
Hope the beamshots will turn-out nicely tonight. My review on this light, should be up in the coming days


----------



## TEEJ (May 4, 2014)

degarb said:


> Geez, I want a mtg2 2x18650. But, what is wrong with Fenix? They have forgotten that you need a workday run level at 4k candela.  I can, for the mtg2, calculate the candela at an 8 hour setting at 6100. They, again, forgot this setting (as on all their new h.lamps). 4 hours is NOT a workday. Nor is swapping batteries at 4 hours remotely possible for most people. Looks like only a dim 2,000 candela for 13 hours. ... You need 4k candela to see good detail at 6 foot. I struggle do my job at 3k candela lights.
> 
> The L2 offers 5k candela at the 125 lumen level. This light has impressibe throw numbers, which would allow working at lower current levels. That tk35 reflector is impressive with the xml.
> 
> ...




Interesting.

A light with 4k cd at 2 meters (~ 6' at least) is putting ~ 1,000 lux on your work surface, which you describe as the minimum to see detail. This agrees with many studies, some of which specify even more than 1,000 lux as a minimum lighting level for detail work. (1k lux is the most common spec for detail work)

For example, for vehicle touch up and inspection work, the recommended illumination is ~ 3k - 10k lux.


A 2k cd light is still putting ~ 500 lux on the surface ~ 6' away, which for most people is plenty.


Of course, some people just need to see where they are going, and a wider field of view provides situational awareness and reduces "tunnel vision". Even though you might not be able to resolve details with your peripheral vision, you can still tell that things are there, sense motion, etc....which is why a stroke victim who loses peripheral vision is considered to be handicapped, etc.

If your level of detail involves not stepping in a hole or tripping on a root/hitting your head on a low hanging branch or rafter, etc...you can get away with lower levels of illumination than if you are inspecting a surface for fine details, etc. Many don't realize what they DIDN'T see as a result of inadequate lighting that they THOUGHT was bright enough.

I've been on hikes, etc, where snakes and other hazards were not noticed by those who thought their lights were bright enough, but weren't. Its one of those things where you simply do not know what you DIDN'T see, unless it bites you, and then, it can be too late.


I do forensic investigations, so, I too NEED a high level of illumination to see fine details, but, sometimes, a mule-type flood of light is better, depending upon the specifics of where and what I'm doing.

The AVERAGE user of a flashlight is NOT using it for close up detail work for 8 hours at a stretch. If they want a high cd, its typically to see distant targets, not close up ones in more detail. People who need high cd _FLASHLIGHTS_ for long duration close-up work are the exception, not the rule.


So, different tools for different jobs is the name of the game.

I might use a floody light to navigate a crawl space, etc...so I can see the layout of the entire space in one glance, or to see an entire landscape in one glance, etc...which gives perspective on the relationship between things much better than a scan back and forth with a wide beam, combined with mentally stitching together what was out there...and then turn on a spot beam or even STRONGER flooder to see more details.


----------



## kj2 (May 4, 2014)

Ultimate Brothers


----------



## kj75 (May 5, 2014)

Deleted post


----------



## kj2 (May 5, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Found this review. (translated with Google from Spanish into English)
> 
> http://www.google.com/translate?hl=...ternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8394&sandbox=1



Links to a TK61 review


----------



## kj75 (May 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Links to a TK61 review



You were faster than I could edit kj2 

Here's the right link:

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&rurl=www.google.com&sl=es&tl=en&u=http://forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D5%26t%3D8675&usg=ALkJrhjAZY1VkVTnluWaAkHUZXT_RO4obA


----------



## kj2 (May 5, 2014)

kj75 said:


> You were faster than I could edit kj2
> 
> Here's the right link:
> 
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&rurl=www.google.com&sl=es&tl=en&u=http://forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D5%26t%3D8675&usg=ALkJrhjAZY1VkVTnluWaAkHUZXT_RO4obA


Flashlight-ninja


----------



## CUL8R (May 7, 2014)

Very nice pictures! I know they're in a higher league than the TK35UE which is putting out "only" about 2k lumens, but could you post any comparison pictures of your TN35 and any other MTG2 based lights you have and the TK35UE?


----------



## gopajti (May 7, 2014)

CUL8R said:


> Very nice pictures! I know they're in a higher league than the TK35UE which is putting out "only" about 2k lumens, but could you post any comparison pictures of your TN35 and any other MTG2 based lights you have and the TK35UE?



yes, more beamshot comparison (60m distance) coming soon, but I need more time, I'm waiting for optimal weather/time, TK35L2 and UE vs other lights, eg Thrunite TN35 MT-G2, Niwalker Nova MM15, Fenix RC40 etc


----------



## CUL8R (May 7, 2014)

gopajti said:


> yes, more beamshot comparison (60m distance) coming soon, but I need more time, I'm waiting for optimal weather/time, TN35L2 and UE vs other lights, eg Thrunite TN35 MT-G2, Niwalker Nova MM15, Fenix RC40 etc



Thank you. Looking forward to them. All your pictures and comparisons are great!


----------



## gopajti (May 9, 2014)

last night the weather was perfect, so second post updated, added new beamshot comparison (distance 60m)

*TK35 UE vs

- Fenix PD35
- Fenix TK35 L2
- Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3
- Fenix TK61
- Fenix TK76
- Fenix TK76 spot
- Fenix TK76 flood
- Fenix RC40
- Microfire L500R V3 NW (7*XP-G2 R4, 3000lm)
- Blackshadow Terminator T70
- Supbeam X60
- Olight SR96
- Niwalker Nova MM15
- Thrunite TN35

*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Impressions&p=4425055&viewfull=1#post4425055


----------



## cagenuts (May 9, 2014)

Thanks very much for the additional beam shots. To my eye, this TK35UE makes the more expensive TK76 look silly.

Appreciate the effort.


----------



## historyfuzz (May 11, 2014)

For what it's worth, I've been using the TK35UE and the E35UE for about a week now. The TK35UE is awesome. It is powerful and very floody with an even beam pattern and very warm in color. The form factor, although it looks a bit wierd, actually is very comfortable. Very happy with it. The E35UE is a complete disappointment. The beam intensity is a huge jump down from the PD35 (a great light in and of itself), the pattern is not as even, and the form factor makes it next to impossible to operate in the dark, which is presumably when one needs a flashlight


----------



## ven (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the awesome update gopajti.............its hard not to be very impressed with the tk35ue..........:twothumbs


----------



## pageyjim (May 12, 2014)

gopajti said:


> last night the weather was perfect, so second post updated, added new beamshot comparison (distance 60m)
> 
> *TK35 UE vs
> 
> ...



Fantastic photos and comparison, thank you! Supbeam X60 is impressive, as was the TN35. Pics raise my interest in the PD35 and T70.

Was the MM15 on turbo? No doubt it was lighting up areas outside the field of view.


----------



## gopajti (May 12, 2014)

pageyjim, thank you, yes, all flashlights worked turbo mode with fully charged batteries as always. Nova beam is extremly wide!


----------



## CUL8R (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for the new comparison beam shots. They help Confirm my belief this is an extremely versatile midsize light with a very nice beam. It will be replacing one of my other lights in my BOB and also for backpacking. I have a X60vn and TN35vn, and really love them both, but when it comes to carrying lights with me any distance, this will be one that will come along. Also will carry a small thrower (S200C2vn) and a good headlight.


----------



## GigaHz (May 15, 2014)

Great pics and nice review.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 26, 2014)

Moving this to Flashlight Reviews.

Bill


----------



## nfetterly (May 26, 2014)

Wow - thanks for all that work. Love the MT-G2, just ordered TK35 UE version.


----------



## LesSaucier (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the great review, you helped me make up my mind.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Aug 25, 2014)

> *What I recommend (batteries, chargers etc.)
> 
> Protected 18650 li-ion batteries: Fenix ARB-L2S 3400mAh, Keeppower 2600mAh, 2900mAh (Panasonic NCR18650PF cell), 3400mAh, 3600mAh, Orbtronic cells
> Unprotected 18650 li-ion batteries for advanced users: Sanyo UR18650FM 2600mAh, Panasonic NCR18650PF 2900mAh, Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh, NCR18650G 3600mAh
> Charger(s): XTAR WP2 II (2014), XTAR VP1*



Thanks for the review Gopajti! I just noticed your "recommendations" part and appreciate that - sometimes when I ask which batteries work good I think guys are trying to avoid recommending a particular brand but the answer gets too long and my head hurts! :thumbsup:

I bought one of these as a gift for someone else but didn't use it myself other than briefly playing with it in the dark the night before I gave it just to make sure it was working properly!  I liked the way the side by side arrangement felt in the hand and was contemplating getting one for myself - the "thrower" XML2 version. I'm looking for a "XXL-EDC" light and wonder what you guys that have this think of the size for carrying in a pocket. For a point of reference most days I EDC a Eagletac GG25C2 in a "side sap" pocket with the 40mm bezel facing down. Sitting down, riding my motorcycle I rarely notice that it is there. A larger light such as the Eagletac S200C (48 mm head) is about as big as I want to carry in those pockets; I always notice it but it usually doesn't bother me. 
I know the TK35 is bigger than the single 18650 S200C but the heads not that much bigger... and I'm thinking possibly that although the body is bigger on the TK35 perhaps it wouldn't make much of a difference since the head is the biggest part on both? Any thoughts?


----------



## Stefano (Mar 17, 2015)

At the level of 750 lumens how many cd (lux) are there?


----------



## Grijon (Apr 8, 2015)

Awesome stuff; thank you, gopajti!


----------



## markr6 (Apr 8, 2015)

I sort of have an itch for a stupid-floody light. This may work, or the EagleTac MX25L3C with the Nichia 219! Can't seem to talk myself into another $80+ unnecessary purchase


----------



## Stefano (Aug 24, 2015)

TK35 UE 2015 released today
Performance really interesting, 320 m ANSI - 25600 cd 
Led is XHP50

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1185&tid=8&cid=1#.VdrfpdJAWpk


----------



## gopajti (Oct 10, 2017)

Hello guys, I've found this, check this, still not too late  good luck to all


*Fenix TK35 Ultimate Edition 2018 (XH-P70, max. 3200lm)* *Global Review Campaign*

official site
http://www.fenixlight.com/NewsMore.aspx?id=214&cid=1
http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/voteen/Survey_Show.asp?Survey_id=251


----------

